# Catfish books?



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I am looking for a particular Pleco book, I am having a complete brain fart for two days now, i own it but not a clue where it is, can't recall the name, think its like Guide to L number or something, is a smaller book but informative, not the Aqualog Books either, anyone got some names to throw out there for me?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

NM
Finally remembered what it was called!

http://www.amazon.com/Back-Nature-L-Catfishes-Ingo-Seidel/dp/9189258118


----------

